# At the emergency vet with Violet



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I’m at the emergency vet with Violet. She’s had bloody stools and some vomiting. All I can think of is perhaps she got too much sand on the inside while playing at the beach on Sunday. Trying not to be too worried...


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Oh no! Thinking of your sweet pup and hoping your have answers soon!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Fingers crossed & prayers said I hope that Violet may soon be better.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you, it feels like a loooong wait...


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

We're in the waiting room with you!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh no. Poor you and poor Violet.


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

sending positive thoughts your way


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh no  Will be thinking of you and Violet, hoping for a clear answer and simple solution.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thinking of you and Violet


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh no! Hoping Violet's ok. Keep us posted.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Hope everything ends up ok


----------



## Meisha (Sep 21, 2020)

Prayers for Violet!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Will be thinking of her. Hoping it is no big deal. Misha will vomit sometimes from acid reflux but has no issue. Crossing my fingers it is something like that.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh no. I hope she’s okay and back home and feeling better soon. Poor baby.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I hope the news are good. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

I hope she Is ok.


----------



## jebby (Mar 11, 2021)

sending hopeful thoughts.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Ugh, such a scary evening. Vet says she has a fair amount of blood in her rectum. They are doing a bunch of diagnostics. We are on hour three of sitting in the parking lot. The only encouraging news is they said she is such a sweetheart and is busy making friends with the staff, so she can’t be doing too badly right?

Things they are checking for: parasites, obstructions, coagulation issues, lab values of all sorts. Probably some other things I’m too rattled to think of. Thanks for the moral support everyone. I appreciate it.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Praying for her.


----------



## pickleweed (Jul 14, 2020)

Hope they are able to figure it out soon! Warm thoughts.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Violet has hemorrhagic gastroenteritis and is staying the night at the hospital for IV support. She will come home tomorrow, all better again is my hope. I’m at work 14 hours tomorrow so my husband will be point man for her return home. I’ll give an update again on Saturday at the latest. Thanks again for the moral support. Can’t wait to have my girl back home. This is her first night away.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Still praying for her and your family [emoji120]. Hope she's feeling better soon!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Keeping you all close 🙏


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Hope she gets some good rest tonight, and you, too! Looking forward to Saturday’s update.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hoping for good news soon - she is in the best place to get better.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Wishing Violet a speedy recovery and big hugs.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Glad to hear they have a diagnosis. Hoping for a full recovery.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I hope it turns out to be nothing too serious and she heals quickly.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Good thoughts being sent your way for a speedy recovery for Violet.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Wishing Violet a speedy recovery. Will await the update on Saturday. It is good to hear she is making friends. What a sweetheart.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Hoping Violet recovers quickly and you get some peace of mind.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Newport said:


> Violet has hemorrhagic gastroenteritis and is staying the night at the hospital for IV support. She will come home tomorrow, all better again is my hope. I’m at work 14 hours tomorrow so my husband will be point man for her return home. I’ll give an update again on Saturday at the latest. Thanks again for the moral support. Can’t wait to have my girl back home. This is her first night away.


Praying that she heals well.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Hope she's feeling better soon. Galen had a similar episode right after Christmas. (Comment from neighbor after seeing his single shaved leg with its resulting poofy bracelet: "Is that medical or fashion statement?") It took a while to get his gut stabilized. I finally had to put him on a hydrolyzed protein diet to let things calm down. I've just started reintroducing him to different proteins.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

I had to look up hemorrhagic gastroenteritis. It sounds very scary but treatable - thank goodness.
Best of luck to all of you.


----------



## pickleweed (Jul 14, 2020)

Did some quick reading up on HGE. Sounds very scary but treatable. I'm glad you got her in quickly, as it seems prompt vet care makes a huge difference.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

Best wishes to you and Violet. Praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I hope Violet is better soon. I have experienced HGE once - came home from work to find blood all over the kennel room from my greyhound. He was successfully treated and it never re-occurred. It did take quite an effort to clean up the kennel room, though.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Good thing you got her to the vet quickly for treatment. I bet Violet and you can't wait till she is home again and getting back to her normal happy self.


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

Been there. It's so scary. Warm wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Meisha (Sep 21, 2020)

So scary for you, but so glad it is diagnosed and treatable!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Poor sweet girl.  Keeping you both in my thoughts, and hoping for quick healing.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Newport, no news so I guess she's still in good hands at the vet. Still praying for you and Violet.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Oh, Violet 

Im so sad that she’s sick! It must be a long and horrible 14 hour day at work for you. I hope she’s home and better, waiting to see you when you get home. I also had to look up her illness. It’s crazy that the cause is so vague. Thankfully no long term issues once she’s better.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Violet is still in the hospital. We are hopeful she is coming home tonight but we are waiting on a call from the vet with more information. She’s been receiving IV fluids most of the day, and they have redone the lab work. I need a phone conference with the vet to get better information- soon, I hope.

I’m in the “finish the paperwork at home” part of my workday, and it’s just not the same without Violet at my side. Navy is looking at me with question marks in each eye, like “where did the fluffy bumpkus go?”


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Thanks for the update. My humble opinion from once having a very sick family member, I wouldn't rush her getting back home tonight unless the doc is super confident. Good luck!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Praying for good news soon!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Just catching up and how terrifying! You, your DH, and Violet have all our best thoughts for Violet's rapid recovery.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Violet came home around 7 last night. She is tired and weak, not at all like herself. She will be on prescription food, and anti-nausea/acid-blockers for a while. She still is having a small amount of diarrhea, but without blood.

She is getting lots of love, rest and potty breaks. Thanks to you all for the moral support. It has meant a lot to me. I’ve told Violet she received many good thoughts and wishes from so many people.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Wonderful news, I'm so glad she's home with you now. 
Onward to full recovery with all the good wishes coming still.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Thankfully you were able to little Violet to the vet in time and that she's responding. I didn't think of this until just now, but if she she has a follow up visit today or there is concern she isn't drinking enough water, ask the vet about giving her a "subcutaneous water administration" under the skin in her neck to keep her from getting dehydrated over the next couple of days. My guess is your vet has already considered or done this. Hugs and best wishes to you and Violet.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Wishing Violet a speedy recovery!


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm sure that Violet is being treated like the queen that she is. 

Now you deserve a little R&R too.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad Violet made it home last night. I hope you are all able to relax a bit now that she is back. I hope she returns to her usual self asap.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am sure she is happy to be home. Now for a steady recovery.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome home, Violet. Hope today is a good day.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Glad to hear puppy is at home where she will get the best of care (((HUGS)))


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Wonderful news to learn Violet is home. Wishing her a steady return to full health 🙏.


----------



## jebby (Mar 11, 2021)

hope violet feels better soon! I'm glad she's home with family ❤


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I hope she’s perked up some. Good to hear she is home.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank goodness Violet is home with a comprehensive treatment plan! Keep us updated. Hugs from Houston!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Glad your home Violet! Do feel better now!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Best wishes to you and Violet. The only one of my dogs who ever had hemorrhagic gastroenteritis had just the one bout with it and lived to a fine old age with no re-occurance. So I hope that is the case with Violet, too.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I took Violet back to the hospital this morning. The diarrhea was increasing in frequency, and she wasn’t eating or drinking. They are doing more tests, including one for Addison’s. I’ve only heard of Spoos having Addisons- but I guess it’s possible for any dog. They are sending a stool sample to an outside lab. I should have the results of both tests by Tuesday.

I feel so bad for Violet, while at the same time maintaining my belief that it will all work out in the end. My husband is having a harder time not worrying about worst possible outcomes.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry that you and Violet are suffering through this. Hoping for good results Tuesday.


----------



## DogtorDoctor (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm so sorry to hear that she's had to go back to the hospital. Hopefully she starts to feel better soon and you get to the bottom of this quickly!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

((((Hugs))))


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks for the update. It's a path any of us may walk at any time.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Staying with you on the positive path and keeping you all close.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Poor Violet. I hope you feel better!


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Violet’s back home again. The vet added an appetite stimulant and metronidazole. She is finally starting to eat her prescription food. Also she brought a toy to me and we played gently for a few minutes before she went out for one of her many bathroom breaks.

It is so good to see her eating and playing again! We have some recovery days ahead of us, but it sure seems like Violet is on the upswing tonight.

Unfortunately, my husband’s pug collapsed tonight due to longstanding airway issues. We were able to get him breathing again, but the decision has been made to release him from his pain on Tuesday. So we are holding sorrow in one hand and joy in the other.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

That’s wonderful to hear about Violet! You all have been on my mind. I’m so sorry to hear about your other pup. That’s just heartbreaking.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Newport said:


> Violet’s back home again. The vet added an appetite stimulant and metronidazole. She is finally starting to eat her prescription food. Also she brought a toy to me and we played gently for a few minutes before she went out for one of her many bathroom breaks.
> 
> It is so good to see her eating and playing again! We have some recovery days ahead of us, but it sure seems like Violet is on the upswing tonight.
> 
> Unfortunately, my husband’s pug collapsed tonight due to longstanding airway issues. We were able to get him breathing again, but the decision has been made to release him from his pain on Tuesday. So we are holding sorrow in one hand and joy in the other.


I was so happy to hear that Violet is improving, then I read about your pug. My heart goes out to you at this terrible time. Blessed be.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

What a rollercoaster! I'm sorry for the pain your pug is in. Praying for him and for you and your family. . Soon he'll be looking over you!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Newport said:


> we are holding sorrow in one hand and joy in the other.


Thank goodness Violet is healing, but it all must feel surreal.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Oh Newport, I'm so happy to hear that Violet is improving and so sad about your little pug. Sending strength and comfort to you all.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Such complicated feelings. Hugs to you and DH.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Happy for Violet, but so sad for your little pug. Delightful personalities, but born to so many health problems...


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

So sorry about your pug. They are cute little dogs. I am glad to hear Violet is feeling better.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad Violet seems to be truly on the upswing now. And I am sorry about your other dog. It is hard but truly generous to know when to set them free.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Like everyone else, I’m thrilled that Violet is clearly on the mend but it it’s tainted by the sadness of your pug’s health.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow, you've had a really sucky few days. I hope Violet stabilizes and feels better soon. Hugs to your husband; it's so hard to lose a little buddy.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow what a roller coaster! Did the vet think it could be caused by too much sea water? Sandy got pretty sick after a beach trip but was ok with fluids and nausea medicine. So sorry to hear about your pug 😥.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Good that they are testing for Addison's- I've seen it most in small poodle/poodle mixes. Granted that might be partially because there are few Spoos around here.
Hoping she continues to improve.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Phew. I’m happy Violet’s heading in the right direction. Is it possible she got into grass that had been sprayed with herbicides or pesticides? Peggy’s most horrific illness thus far was likely caused by someone spraying without putting up a sign to notify passersby. It’s a scary world for a dog.

Sending my best wishes for Violet’s continued healing. And I am so very sorry to hear about your husband’s pug.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

How challenging, having two dogs ill at once. I am so sorry to hear about your pug, and I hope Violet continues to improve.


----------



## Meisha (Sep 21, 2020)

It just shows how wonderful our dogs are, that we worry and grieve and then do it all again.


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

What an emotional time for your family. Wishing you peace and comfort.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Joy and sorrow at the same time. I’m happy Violet is doing better. And sorry for your husband’s pug. Try to rest a little if you can. xxx


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

What a difficult time, Newport. I hope your vet and the outside lab can solve this quickly 🙏. And I am sorry for your coming sadness from releasing your dear Pug to the Bridge 🌈. Both are clearly so well loved. I am certain Poodle Forum care surrounds you and your DH 💕.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Thinking of you, DH, and his sweet pug today.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Hugs to you and your husband. Today is extremely sad, but also kind and filled with love. I hope the broken pieces of your hearts are back together soon.

I also hope Violet has stayed steadily well.

It’s so much at once...


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you all for thinking of us, and sharing the comfort of your friendship. Spanky left us today after a home visit by our vet, in the backyard because of Covid. The sky was blue and the air was scented with lilacs. The breeze kept blowing the wind chimes, but my husband’s tears were louder. It’s so hard to lose our dog friends.

Violet continues to improve. Her Addison’s test came back negative, and she did not have any parasites. So we don’t know the cause of her HGE. Just one of those things, I guess. It’s good to see the bounce back in her step.


----------



## pickleweed (Jul 14, 2020)

My warmest thoughts of comfort and peace to you and your husband right now. There is never a good time to say goodbye, but I'm glad he was able to pass at home in familiar and beautiful surroundings. I hope Violet's recover continues smoothly from here.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

(((Hugs)))


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Wowie, my eyes glossed over reading this.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm so sorry about Spanky. And hoping you are able to fill the hole in your hearts. It sounds like Violet is doing better at least which is good news.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Rest in peace, Spanky. My heart aches for your husband.


----------



## Cherie7714 (Dec 1, 2020)

Hope you get an answer soon and 
that it is nothing major.


----------



## hrsldy (Oct 8, 2019)

Sad to hear about your loss of Spanky. Wishing the best for Violet.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

So very sorry for the loss of Spanky.  I am betting Violet misses him too. Glad to hear she is doing better; hoping she gets back to her normal self soon.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Violet is doing better. Spanky will be missed forever. Thank you for thinking of us.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Spanky. Give your husband a hug from me. And so happy to hear about Violet improving, May she be well soon and never have a recurrence.


----------

